# Mollys going into labour



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Finally, shes doing very well and is holding my hand bless her, 

Starting to have little contractions now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck and hope for a smooth labour.
Cant wait for kitten pics xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay... She has picked a good time for you.. Hope everything goes well


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay go on molly.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant. hope everything goes well


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

havnt you go a lovely considerate girl :001_tt1:

good luck hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Aw bless her! I remember when she was a baby! Hope things go smoothly  xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope all goes well


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck Molly and BSHL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww exciting, better get my tea and cakes ready ,im going to be sat here all day now,good luck.xx_


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Shes in her box contracting more n more, legs in the air now :-D


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_good luck got everything crossed here. xx_


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Good luck! I'm very interested to see what colours you'll get from that combination.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

How exciting! Loads and loads of luck!


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

get a wriggle on Molly i have to leave for work at 2pm  Good luck x


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

We have a bubble coming at last


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck hope all goes smooth just what we wait to see the bubble........remember i have breed the tipped colours so if you need any help with the colouring!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

any news yet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww exciting........._


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Little boy I think, looks like blue tabby but will know when hes dry, molly doing well but not interested in him yet as shes contracting again


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> Little boy I think, looks like blue tabby but will know when hes dry, molly doing well but not interested in him yet as shes contracting again


Congrats....give her time my girl is never interested till she has finished delivering...come on molly more babies please


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yay congrats.is she two days overdue?thats how long tassy was over due.

Im glad everything is going ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Iv got to go out shopping now so ill miss the rest being born  but all the best for safe arrivals dont know if your thinking about it but if you can weigh them.Good luck


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations on the first born.
My queen also isnt interested until she has delivered them all. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

congratulations on this little kitten. can't wait to hear about the rest - i'm sitting here glued to the pc


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Little girl just been born, same colouring as the boy


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw how lovely.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_great news, hope its all going well xx_


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Super news ...


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

They are blue/cream but some tabby markings


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_cant wait to see them ,do you think she has any more or just the two._


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Shes contracting again so at least 3


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

got to go to work... i am going 4 kittens alll blues of some description x


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh yay! Great news so far! Well done Molly!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

well done molly,any more yet? Im looking forward to seeing what you get.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

She had 3 bubbas! 1 boy 2 girls, really not sure on the colours now, might be classed as silver something, will put pics on if I can on my phone


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*whoo hoo
congratulations xxxx*


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> She had 3 bubbas! 1 boy 2 girls, really not sure on the colours now, might be classed as silver something, will put pics on if I can on my phone


I have no ideas on the colours here but im thinking blue silver tipped is that possible? Just thought the two girls will be blue tortie i guess i guess silver could be in the mix and maybe tabby.The stud was red wasnt he?


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Yeh red tipped!

If someone could be so kind to send me their email addy then I can send pics that you could put on here to show everyone, as cant do it on my phone


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> Yeh red tipped!
> 
> If someone could be so kind to send me their email addy then I can send pics that you could put on here to show everyone, as cant do it on my phone


Im not sure how to do it bshl,the girl will defo be blue tortie then just what else?Iv never done anything with silver or tipped ,where have i got silver from? was something mentioned about silver? Iv confused myself now


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations Molly and midwife


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Congratulations of the kittens!!


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

I was just thinking of possible colours, I cant upload pics but could send them to someone in an email then they could copy and put on here for me, I was thinking blue tortie too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

BshLover84 said:


> I was just thinking of possible colours, I cant upload pics but could send them to someone in an email then they could copy and put on here for me, I was thinking blue tortie too


_i have pm you my email address i can try to put them on for you if you wish, ( i am not brilliant at pics but will give it a go lol.)_


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _i have pm you my email address i can try to put them on for you if you wish, ( i am not brilliant at pics but will give it a go lol.)_


Iv sent some to you hun, thankyou


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_ i got your email with the pictures have uploaded to my computer but now cant get them on here, they are gorgeous ,_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _ i got your email with the pictures have uploaded to my computer but now cant get them on here, they are gorgeous ,_


:incazzato::001_tongue: come on cm i want to see kitten pics


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

if you right click on the image you should be able to 'save as desktop' - then you can add them by going through 'manage attachments' if that makes sense


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i got them and have clicked on manage attachments but when i upload nothing is happening, ????_


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Ah thankyou they are lush, ok hun dont worry if you cant


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> if you right click on the image you should be able to 'save as desktop' - then you can add them by going through 'manage attachments' if that makes sense


You could try :ihih:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _i got them and have clicked on manage attachments but when i upload nothing is happening, ????_


not sure what is going on then


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i have got 8 pictures of the most goreous kittens here for you all to see but cant get them on !!:crying:..:mad2:_


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _i have got 8 pictures of the most goreous kittens here for you all to see but cant get them on !!:crying:..:mad2:_


i think you want to keep the photos all to yourself


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Aaaahhhhhh!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Double aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

If someone else wants a go then send me your email addy, these photos will upload lol


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've just got to pop out but if no-one else has by the time i get home i'll try to do it for you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i will try to change them to jp... hold on.................


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Yay Thankyou hun


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

try again...............................


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

BshLover84 said:


> Yay Thankyou hun


_we did it yhoo hoo ,..... i need a brandy lol,_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hooray - pictures of the snuggly babies :thumbup: Very sweet picture with Molly :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wow very unusual so i wonder if the girls will be blue tortie tipped? no idea just a guess


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

To my surprise molly has just had a 4th baby


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im just getting over how gorgeous the 3 babies are, then you have another one.

Well Done Molly, beautiful babies. xxxx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Well done Molly and Midwife. The kittens look gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> To my surprise molly has just had a 4th baby


Yay,what colour?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oops i forogt this picture,sorry, 
ps, did you say another one !!!! oh my, does that mean more pictures.:wink:..:001_tongue:......_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wonder if there are more?Can you feel anymore?


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

The same lol, but with some red its a girl again


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

They do look like blue silver shadeds to me or is the lighting playing tricks on me? (If you have girls in there, they have to be torties).


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> They do look like blue silver shadeds to me or is the lighting playing tricks on me? (If you have girls in there, they have to be torties).


I thought something like this but never done these colours so no idea tbh.

Whats the difference in shaded and tipped is it that tipped the colour is in the tips and shaded there is silver in there?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

BshLover84 said:


> To my surprise molly has just had a 4th baby


Oh, Wow - well done Molly  Any more to come do you think?


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

I think shes done now, :-D

So we have 3 blue torti girls and what colour is the boy?


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _oops i forogt this picture,sorry,
> ps, did you say another one !!!! oh my, does that mean more pictures.:wink:..:001_tongue:......_


Iv sent a couple more to you, :-D


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Molly looks so happy with her babies 

Congratulations BSHL


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

they look blue/silver spotted tortie/tabies to me.. the tipping gene works differently to the tabby gene so it all gets a bit beyond me. 

ooohh and they are lush.. i had babies today, shame they were an unexpected litter of rabbits ggggrrrr giant continental bunny anyone.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> they look blue/silver spotted tortie/tabies to me.. the tipping gene works differently to the tabby gene so it all gets a bit beyond me.
> 
> ooohh and they are lush.. i had babies today, shame they were an unexpected litter of rabbits ggggrrrr giant continental bunny anyone.


We used to have a conti and a flemish.Is the boy seperate now as if not mum may scatter nest.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> We used to have a conti and a flemish.Is the boy seperate now as if not mum may scatter nest.


Her boy is neutered, this was a breaking and entering job from my other conti.. he is still in there as they have been together 2 years solid and he is helping her build the nest, so will keep an eye on it.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_all the babies, ( i hope lol )
_


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hopefully i have posted them all,gorgeous arnt they,:001_tt1:_


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

They are lovely, i think colour is one of those to be determined as they grow.. well done to you both, that a long day it has been.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Gorgeous kits. :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

I am not kitten broody, I am not kitten broody, I am not kitten brood.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... I am not kitten broody


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Gorgeous kits. :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> I am not kitten broody, I am not kitten broody, I am not kitten brood.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... I am not kitten broody


haha........ I am, very much so...........


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

They are super gorgeous, i love the colours...:001_tt1: :001_tt1:
Thank you for getting the pics to us colliemerles :thumbup1:
Well done Molly


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

They look big babies have you weighed them?


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> I thought something like this but never done these colours so no idea tbh.
> 
> Whats the difference in shaded and tipped is it that tipped the colour is in the tips and shaded there is silver in there?


Tipped is kinda new term to me, but if I've understood correctly it means the same as chinchilla/shell (has less colour on the hair tips), shaded is like Kuura in my avatar pic, has more colour on the hair tips. Both are silvers (or goldens).

Shaded kittens can look like tabbies when they're born, specially if one of the parents is something else than a shaded or chinchilla, but the pattern disappears when they grow up. 
Here's an example from my previous litter. Newborns, 3 from left are black silver shaded (the one on right is a golden tabby):









The darkest silver kitten (the one on left in kitten pic) 10 months old:


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Not yet, iv left them for a while as all asleep

Boy is called Bodhi
1 girl called Vida so far, 

Well until new owners choose names

Im so happy that they are here and molly did so well, hardley made a sound all day


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmmm, actually they might be black silvers too, hard to say with that lighting. The one looks like a brown tabby.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> Her boy is neutered, this was a breaking and entering job from my other conti.. he is still in there as they have been together 2 years solid and he is helping her build the nest, so will keep an eye on it.


Oh do you mean the neuter boy is in with her? They may be ok then.

If it was the entire male with her he would try to mate her soon after birth thats why mum would get stressed and scatter nest.

Ill try to get you some piccys of ours when i get on my usual computer of their babies.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Tipped is kinda new term to me, but if I've understood correctly it means the same as chinchilla/shell (has less colour on the hair tips), shaded is like Kuura in my avatar pic, has more colour on the hair tips. Both are silvers (or goldens).
> 
> Shaded kittens can look like tabbies when they're born, specially if one of the parents is something else than a shaded or chinchilla, but the pattern disappears when they grow up.
> Here's an example from my previous litter. Newborns, 3 from left are black silver shaded (the one on right is a golden tabby):
> ...


They look like mollys then


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Hmmm, actually they might be black silvers too, hard to say with that lighting. The one looks like a brown tabby.


Agree the last looks brown tabby doesnt it.

Them cats are very pretty once grown they change so much


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

The last kitten has red on him, jerry the dad is a red tipped, so what colours we saying guys? Well at the moment lol


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have absolutely no idea on colours but wanted to say well done Molly - they are gorgeous:001_tt1:


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

BshLover84 said:


> The last kitten has red on him, jerry the dad is a red tipped, so what colours we saying guys? Well at the moment lol


If the mom is blue and dad is red, the son(s) should be black or blue (depending of if the sire carries dilution), females should be torties.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> If the mom is blue and dad is red, the son(s) should be black or blue (depending of if the sire carries dilution), females should be torties.


Dad red tipped,

Blue or black torties for the girls


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

northerndarkness said:


> if the mom is blue and dad is red, the son(s) should be black or blue (depending of if the sire carries dilution), females should be torties.


so that means the boy will be brown tabby? Yes?


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

BshLover84 said:


> Dad red tipped,
> 
> Blue or black torties for the girls


Yeah, the 'tipped' part doesn't chance the 'main colours', so genetically the boys will be black or blue (with or without silver, same goes for the girls).


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> Dad red tipped,
> 
> Blue or black torties for the girls


Check paw pads the torties will have multi coloured pads.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> so that means the boy will be brown tabby? Yes?


Yes, that's the most likely scenario.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Yes, that's the most likely scenario.


Yay looks like i am learning lol.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

The last girl is the one with red on her, 
Will check pads


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Oh I dont know, im just getting confused, the last girl has darker paws


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> The last girl is the one with red on her,
> Will check pads


The brown tabbys do look like its red but its brown check out TB 's kitten pics they are all tabby but one looks like it has red bits but its a brown tabby.

So glad i keep thing pretty simple colourwise


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> Oh I dont know, im just getting confused, the last girl has darker paws


There you go i would say first 3 blue of some sort andthe last black so that one brown tabby.Im sure with age it will become much clearer.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

BshLover84 said:


> The last kitten has red on him, jerry the dad is a red tipped, so what colours we saying guys? Well at the moment lol


Your girls will ALL be torties - can't be any other colour.

Photos not great but looks a mix of silvers (shadeds/tabbies) and a brown tortie tabby if it is a girl and brown tabby if a boy ... be aware Silvers can be visited by the sex fairy often. I've not had that issue but I know many who have! if you email me dad's pedigree can give you an idea if dilute an option or not .......


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Am getting the awwwwwwww factor today ... Congrats hope mum and babies are doing well


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Soupie said:


> Your girls will ALL be torties - can't be any other colour.
> 
> Photos not great but looks a mix of silvers (shadeds/tabbies) and a brown tortie tabby if it is a girl ....


Glad you are here to confirm..op this is the person you want to talk to silvers is soupies area for sure.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

They are so lush :-D


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> Bloody confused, so they are bsh tabbys??


They will prob just look tabby now im sure ND said either shaded or tipped you wont tell till they are older.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Soupie said:


> Your girls will ALL be torties - can't be any other colour.
> 
> Photos not great but looks a mix of silvers (shadeds/tabbies) and a brown tortie tabby if it is a girl and brown tabby if a boy ... be aware Silvers can be visited by the sex fairy often. I've not had that issue but I know many who have! if you email me dad's pedigree can give you an idea if dilute an option or not .......


What im getting confused about is the last pics of the kitten with brown on is a girl then there are 2 girls and 1 boy


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Shadeds and some tippies are all born with visible tabby markings. As it's a self to tipped mating you won't know for a while what you have as the tabby markings clear or not .....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> What im getting confused about is the last pics of the kitten with brown on is a girl then there are 2 girls and 1 boy


In that case brown tortie tabby shaded or tipped.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

BshLover84 said:


> What im getting confused about is the last pics of the kitten with brown on is a girl then there are 2 girls and 1 boy


if the brown kitten is a girl then she is tortie tabby - she cannot be anything other than a tortie with a blue mum and red tipped dad. The red patches may take some time to break through though - give it time she's only a few hours old


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Thankyou :-D


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Soupie said:


> if the brown kitten is a girl then she is tortie tabby - she cannot be anything other than a tortie with a blue mum and red tipped dad. The red patches may take some time to break through though - give it time she's only a few hours old


Yep it took till a good 10 weeks for the tortie to come through in my dilute cps.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> In that case brown tortie tabby shaded or tipped.


You don't get brown shaded or tipped. She will either be a brown tortie tabby or a golden tortie shaded or tipped. You cannot possibly tell which at the moment from the photo as flash on ........ my golden boy was obviously golden at birth bright and shiny glittery!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Soupie said:


> You don't get brown shaded or tipped. She will either be a brown tortie tabby or a golden tortie shaded or tipped. You cannot possibly tell which at the moment from the photo as flash on ........ my golden boy was obviously golden at birth bright and shiny glittery!


Ahh right is this cause its brown tabby? does it change it to golden?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Soupie canyou not get silver in the mix when its tabby?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't understand your question about silver - of course you can get silver tabbies etc? what are you asking? A silver tipped is genetically a tabby cat as is a silver shaded. The tipped and shaded descriptions define the amount of colour on the hair shaft compared to the silver. And you can of course get normal silver tabbies.

There is no breed number in british for brown (standard) shaded or tipped (although there is in Selkirks). Therefore would have to be registered as golden or be registered as brown tabbies. I suspect from the mating the girl will be a brown tortie standard shaded or brown tortie tabby and not golden but there is no breed number for it so it's a case of register as golden tortie shaded/tipped - 75e or as a brown tortie tabby (whichever breed number for the pattern she is)

As I explained on OP's thread when she mated her girl this would be a difficult mating to classify the kittens potentially. Tipped to self matings tend to give incompletely tipped or shaded coats which appear tabby on surface but lack the true depth of a proper tabby pattern. Afraid it's wait and see time


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Genetics aside - congrats on a lovely healthy litter


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Soupie canyou not get silver in the mix when its tabby?


You can get silver tabbies, but they don't look at all like brown. A golden tabby might look like brown though. (The sire's pedigree would be useful here, so we would know if he carries golden or dilution).


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Might need colour help when I register them then, what age shall I do that so the colours are for definite?


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> You can get silver tabbies, but they don't look at all like brown. A golden tabby might look like brown though. (The sire's pedigree would be useful here, so we would know if he carries golden or dilution).


What do you need from his pedigree hun,?


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Soupie said:


> Genetics aside - congrats on a lovely healthy litter


Thankyou, im overjoyed with the litter


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Shorthairs are harder..... am guessing look again at 8 week minimum. I have a 7 month old girl here shorthair Selkirk variant out of a shaded silver dad and a tortie tipped mum and she looked a clear silver tabby until about 5 months but is now shading out all over ;-)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> You can get silver tabbies, but they don't look at all like brown. A golden tabby might look like brown though. (The sire's pedigree would be useful here, so we would know if he carries golden or dilution).


Very interesting. i think i get it now if its a brown tabby say you wouldnt say brown tabby shaded or tipped as its either a tabby or shaded or tipped is this right?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

BshLover84 said:


> What do you need from his pedigree hun,?


Can you email the pedigree? if we knew the lines we could help on the dilute point and also to tell you about the general clarity of coats and shading/tipping in the lines.....

One of my close friends is a tipped breeder of 30 years and I've spent a lot of time learning!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> Might need colour help when I register them then, what age shall I do that so the colours are for definite?


You can always gene test at langfords.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Very interesting. i think i get it now if its a brown tabby say you wouldnt say brown tabby shaded or tipped as its either a tabby or shaded or tipped is this right?


Your getting like me lol, is very interesting though


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Very interesting. i think i get it now if its a brown tabby say you wouldnt say brown tabby shaded or tipped as its either a tabby or shaded or tipped is this right?


Yes 3 distinct versions of the agouti gene. Tabby is your clear tabby pattern, shaded is agouti gene and widebanding with 2/3 of the undercoat colour (generally golden or silver except standard shadeds) and one third the colour (ie black, blue etc) and tipped is agouti and widebanding with only the very tips having colour.

All 3 are born with clear tabby patterns which doesn't help lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> Your getting like me lol, is very interesting though


Totally.

I freely admit to being out of my depth here.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Soupie said:


> Can you email the pedigree? if we knew the lines we could help on the dilute point and also to tell you about the general clarity of coats and shading/tipping in the lines.....
> 
> One of my close friends is a tipped breeder of 30 years and I've spent a lot of time learning!


Id have to take a picture if it, whats the email addy?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> You can always gene test at langfords.


not to determine if shaded or tipped though just to make it harder


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Soupie said:


> Yes 3 distinct versions of the agouti gene. Tabby is your clear tabby pattern, shaded is agouti gene and widebanding with 2/3 of the undercoat colour (generally golden or silver except standard shadeds) and one third the colour (ie black, blue etc) and tipped is agouti and widebanding with only the very tips having colour.
> 
> All 3 are born with clear tabby patterns which doesn't help lol


Molly was always difficult lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Soupie said:


> Yes 3 distinct versions of the agouti gene. Tabby is your clear tabby pattern, shaded is agouti gene and widebanding with 2/3 of the undercoat colour (generally golden or silver except standard shadeds) and one third the colour (ie black, blue etc) and tipped is agouti and widebanding with only the very tips having colour.
> 
> All 3 are born with clear tabby patterns which doesn't help lol


Another question what bring golden into this?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

BshLover84 said:


> Id have to take a picture if it, whats the email addy?


[email protected]

I :001_wub: my silvers totally


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Soupie said:


> not to determine if shaded or tipped though just to make it harder


Hmmm yeah,i know spid had to gene test hers and it turns out she had a right mix in one girl


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Sent pedigree! God I need a vodka lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Me too! all good learning though im loving it.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I know it is not virtually impossible to have a Tortie boy they are very rare but do exist, and they may have problems with undescended testicles and something else that I can't remember

Attached is a pic of a blue tortie boy that was in a litter of MC's


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

BshLover84 said:


> What do you need from his pedigree hun,?


Are there any diluted cats in it, are there any goldens in it, and possibly how many.



we love bsh's said:


> Very interesting. i think i get it now if its a brown tabby say you wouldnt say brown tabby shaded or tipped as its either a tabby or shaded or tipped is this right?


Brown tabby is just brown tabby, it has nothing to do with silver. Then there's silver tabby, which could be a black silver or blue silver for example, shaded and tipped are silvers too, these all have pure "white" undercoat, very easy to tell apart from a brown tabby which has brown (or even a bit grayish) undercoat. There isn't imo really shaded tabbies, they are usually just very bad shadeds (too much pattern showing) or very bad tabbies (not enough contrast).

Goldens have (or should have) warm goldenish "apricot" colour undercoat with less wideband than a brown tabby. If it's a golden shaded or shell, it will be like silver shaded/shell but the undercoat is different. The hair tips can be any main color, like black, blue, choco, red etc. (except white) just like silvers. They're often a bit "sparkly" too like some silvers.

*edit* I sound very confusing! lol.. I usually demonstrate everything with pictures 'cause my English sucks. xD


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> I usually demonstrate everything with pictures 'cause my English sucks. xD


It really doesn't


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I got lost about 4 pages ago... so Yay kittens


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> It really doesn't


Agreed, but feel free to demonstrate with pictures


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree - it is really interesting and informative. Silly question warning - is it possible to breed a pedigree cat that isn't actually an official recognised colour (not at all suggesting this is the case here). How then does a colour become recognised and accepted.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Laurac said:


> I agree - it is really interesting and informative. Silly question warning - is it possible to breed a pedigree cat that isn't actually an official recognised colour (not at all suggesting this is the case here). How then does a colour become recognised and accepted.


Good question an example here of pattern rather than colour but bsh colourpoint and white is a new pattern that currently working its way up the ranks to being reconised.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Also the Norwegian Amber, which is relatively newly recognised and rare.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Another geeky question - what were the original recognised colours of the British shorthair when it first became an official breed and which colours have had to be developed and accepted? Are the likes of tabbies, spots and cp's relatively new with the selfs being the original colours?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Another geeky question - what were the original recognised colours of the British shorthair when it first became an official breed and which colours have had to be developed and accepted? QUOTE]
> 
> Are the likes of tabbies, spots and cp's relatively new with the selfs being the original colours?[/
> 
> ...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Laurac said:


> I agree - it is really interesting and informative. Silly question warning - is it possible to breed a pedigree cat that isn't actually an official recognised colour (not at all suggesting this is the case here). How then does a colour become recognised and accepted.


Some colours are recessive, and can be carried along only coming out when paired with another carrier.

For example, Ocicats originated from Abyssinian x Siamese. There are some Ocicats that still carry the (siamese) point gene and when mated to another carrier will throw Ivory Ocicats. Lovely white coats with tan spots and blue eyes, somewhat similar to a seal lynx point bengal in colour.

There are few photos as they're extremely rare. The coat and eye colour are outside the Ocicat standard.


----------



## Nerner83 (Mar 20, 2013)

they're lovely, well done to mummy! x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Hmmm yeah,i know spid had to gene test hers and it turns out she had a right mix in one girl


Not for silver though - there isn't a test for silver (shaded or tipped).

I tested for CP


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Not for silver though - there isn't a test for silver (shaded or tipped).
> 
> I tested for CP


Is that what it was..cheers.


----------



## djw33wjd (Mar 22, 2013)

so this is where everyone went lol congrats they are beautiful


----------

